# TC Political Poll



## emiellucifuge

I want to thank all of you who bothered to take the test or join the political debate in the http://www.talkclassical.com/12727-political-poll.html thread.
I found it very interesting, although the discussion veered off into some other territory at one point.

Ive finally managed to collect everyone's results into a single chart, some names are abbreviated to make space:







I realise its still hard to see the names so Ive also copied in the list of names with scores:








There were some valid criticisms of the test so please dont take this too seriously.

Some other results.
Members who voted left on the poll: 72%
Members voting centre on the poll: 11%
Members voting right on the poll: 11%
Members placed left on the chart: 72 %
Members placed centre on chart: 9%
Members placed right on the chart: 14 %
---------------------

I will refrain from making any points, opinions or arguments here. :angel:
But look forward to them in the comments.


----------



## World Violist

Oh my gosh, we're a bunch of socialists (or whatever they're called)!!! For the most part anyway...


----------



## jhar26

World Violist;bt69 said:


> Oh my gosh, we're a bunch of socialists (or whatever they're called)!!! For the most part anyway...


I like it. Power to the people! :clap: :lol:


----------



## Polednice

Thanks very much for doing this; it's very interesting!

Now I also know which forum members to start hating


----------



## science

Fascinating!


----------



## Lenfer

I hope you don't mind but I'd like to repost my results as I'm not on the graph above. 



*Economic Left/Right: -8.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.72*


----------

